# Need help with a sound (crank pulley bearing? sprocket?)



## airblaster33 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not even sure if there is a bearing for the crank pulley, but driving up in VT the other week it started making a noise (posted in the video below) that increased in speed/decreases with RPM's... but then went away for a few weeks then just came back. It was coming from the accessory belt side of the engine and just sounds god awful.

I meant to get in there and take a look but with all this snow we keep getting dumped on, I gotta plow! I finally have a break and I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction




Pardon me for yelling into the camera, I was a little stressed


----------



## airblaster33 (Feb 11, 2008)

tensioner bearing? helppp!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I think your pulley bearing theory is sound. If you can't tell which one by listening, take the belt off, and you should be able to feel which one is grindy.


----------



## airblaster33 (Feb 11, 2008)

yea I have a feeling its the tensioner pulley bearing that is shot, hopefully the install doesn't take too long I have to drive to maine this weekend!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

A post in the VR6 forum might get more responses, although  gives great advice.


----------

